# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Deca 300 & Sustanon 250 These are real?

## torresgi

Hi;

These products are real or fake?

----------


## torresgi

someone know if this products are real?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

oil is good and even, vials and stoppers look good quality, labels look good i wouldn't think these were fake, but i am not sure, but they look gooood.

----------


## wakejunkie37

> oil is good and even, vials and stoppers look good quality, labels look good i wouldn't think these were fake, but i am not sure, but they look gooood.


Agreed.

----------

